# Service Manual for an H70 130005 Tecumseh 7 HP Engine



## dmacura (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a service manual for the H70 130005 7 HP Tecuseh engine. I have an old Ariens snowblower and can't get it running. The carb was no good, so I replaced it but now it seems like it's loading up with fuel. I had a little drip out of the front of the carb while I was pulling it to get t going. If anyone has the manual or knows where I can get it I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

If you click on the top sticky post "Helpful Links" there are multipal links to PDF manuals for your engine.


----------

